

Google TV: No Need to Tune In Just Yet - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704648604575620751716977686.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_6

======
djenryte
Same negative leaning review at nytimes:

"[Google TV is] all customizable, unfamiliar and mostly baffling, and you
don’t get a single page of instructions. (I learned how to use Google TV by
shooting a fusillade of questions to the Google P.R. people — an option I’m
guessing won’t be open to you.)"

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/technology/personaltech/18...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/technology/personaltech/18pogue.html)

------
aberkowitz
Apple failed with the Apple TV; now it's Google's turn to fail.

------
jameskilton
WSJ, Owned by News Corp, who ownes Fox, who recently blocked Google TV.

Not exactly an unbiased source.

~~~
radicaldreamer
I don't think they're telling Mossberg what to write in a review. Most reviews
of Google TV have had similar sentiments.

~~~
cma
That's not how biasing and influence work 99% of the time, they don't
explicitly tell you; you just know. It can even be unconscious.

That doesn't mean it was a factor here, but Mossberg himself should have done
the conflict-of-interest disclosure.

~~~
TobyS95
Do you mean beyond what is described here? <http://allthingsd.com/about/walt-
mossberg/ethics/>

I know it can be tough to hear that the new GoogleTV might not be complex or
unfriendly to use (both are true if you have used one), but the AllthingsD
staff disclaimers are really good. They are prominent and not mired in legal-
speak unlike some other high profile "main-stream media" like Newsweek. In
which, I still don't understand how Dan Lyons gets away with not stating FSJ
site. Read Kara Swisher's again, is there any blogger or old media columnist
that has anything that clear?

